

The Long, Painful History of Time   - stupidhurts
http://naggum.no/lugm-time.html

======
joss82
"Short of coming to their senses and abolishing the whole thing, we might
expect that the rules for daylight saving time will remain the same for some
time to come, but there is no guarantee. (We can only be glad there is no
daylight loan time, or we would face decades of too much daylight, only to be
faced with a few years of total darkness to make up for it.)"

Made me laugh. The whole article is very interesting, I'll never look at a
print time statement in the same way again.

------
joeyh
How amusing that the date at the top is 1999-10-11, itself ambiguous.

I like the "scientific time"/"political time" wording, snarf.

By the way, I've noticed that while 200x was used most places for a while,
it's becoming increasingly common to see 2 digit years used again, even in
forms belonging to major institutions.

